# Travelling when feeding raw



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would freeze it in meal size portions, wrap it in bubble wrap, and carry it in a cool pack with a couple of freezer packs or frozen plastic bottles of water. Take out a meal to defrost an hour or so before you need it. Refreeze the freezer packs etc if you can. I've kept dog food in a chill bag for several days like this, and it takes 2 - 3 days to completely defrost.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh cool, I will go buy some freezer blocks and bubble wrap and hope it stays frozen, we are only away for 2 days so hopefully it stays edible.

I was thinking of getting a kibble for him for when we travel and to leave down so he can help himself when he is hungry (he isnt a greedy dog so wont over eat)


Is maize bad? I was looking at CSJ Complete Tripe which he seems to like from a sample we received. 

Tripe (min 26%), Rice, Maize, dried beef meal, chicken fat, alfalfa, full fat linseed, peas, yeast, salmon oil (source of omega 3 fatty acids), salt, mannan oligosaccharide 1400mg/kg), glucosamine (1000mg/kg), milk thistle, seaweed, yucca, blackcurrant green lipped mussel (100mg/kg), kale, beetroot, rosemary.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I would recommend getting some dehydrated raw food. I don't know if you have that available where you are located, but I've found that you don't need to keep it cool and you just add a bit of water to rehydrate the food. I usually keep a small pack of it in my house in case I need to travel somewhere.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh that sounds interesting, I will have a look, I presume if he is OK with raw his tummy will be ok with dehydrated raw?

* never mind, I cant seem to find anywhere that sells it in the UK anyway.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle and I are in Florida now and I am feeding him Honest Kitchen - dehydrated raw. Looks yucky to me but Swizzle likes it. He seems to be eating more than expected so I am going to have to try to find more - I think I will be a day short.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm experimenting with home made kibble - it is a work in progress, but the one they are now gobbling as treats is one pound (450g) raw minced chicken, around the same quantity very soft cooked short grain rice (cooked in salt free stock) and a couple of eggs, whooshed to a soft mixture, then twice baked, and left in a very low oven till dry. Like you I am happier having something to fall back on on case of emergencies while travelling. Does Panda like sardines? Mine love tinned sardines, and scrambled eggs, and both of those are usually easily available.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

We just went through this, but we were gone for nearly 2 weeks. I fed Russell Ziwi Peak Venison. He is a standard on Prey Model Raw who prefers his meals FROZEN (go figure), and there is NO way I could have kept that much raw frozen. I did add pro biotic yogurt and pumpkin to the food. It is expensive, but it was only for a couple of weeks 
And to answer your question ... I believe maize refers to corn, which is not a great ingredient in dog food.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

day or two i just go with raw and freeze it- it takes the weekend to thaw mostly anyway- 

if im away for a week or so- i take raw for a couple days- then go dehydrated as long as you find a dehyrdated that's not a bunch of grain/veggies (yes those exist) they usually have no issues


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I have only found 1 dehydrated one and it is SUPER expensive.
You have to buy it in bulk too so cant just try 1 packet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried Orijen, Panda? It is expensive, but it is available in 400g bags (at a price!). I am looking out for some postage free to try as an emergency backup. Meanwhile I am still experimenting with home made dry food - chicken and sweet potato is the next idea!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I have looked at orijen however panda is the most fussy dog ever. I have tried several brands of kibble and if he even bothers to try it, the most he will eat it for is a few days and only tiny amounts. He would never eat enough to maintain his weight at all.

Even with raw food he is fussy and wont eat the prize choice blocks of chicken (or any other block except tripe) despite LOVING fresh chicken from when I give him offcuts. He keeps going off the natures menu frozen nuggets and wont eat them (i was giving the banquet nuggets as they have liver etc in). Fresh liver and meat from the supermarket he likes but this is obviously much more expensive than buying the dog frozen meats.

He is just super fussy! Very annoying!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol - Sophy is not keen on kibbles, either, although having Poppy trying to steal it does make her more enthusiastic! The home made seems to get gobbled, though. I'm buying DAF minces at the moment - they have the right proportion of bone etc, and the dogs seem to prefer them to Prize Choice. They are also considerably cheaper! I get heart, liver and kidney from Morrisons and divide it into small portions before freezing. I've just bought a couple of huge bags of chicken portions from Sainsbury's to tide me over till the next delivery date - they will have some raw, and some I'll cook - both cats and dogs will be in heaven!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I need to clear some freezer space before ordering online.

For lunch today he has had some bits of heart, some minced beef, minced lamb and tripe.... he ate some of the minced beef, put some of the lamb mince of the rug in the office then went outside. FUSSY BOY!!


----------

